# 1DX2 5D4 to be announced in January/ February 2015



## pedro (Jun 22, 2014)

Over at NL I just read:
21st Both the 5D4 and 1D X mk2 are to be announced January/February of next year, we're told (thanks).
The 1D X mk2 will be announced first (potentially late this year), but will ship later.
Both will incorporate significant advances in sensor design, which mean that there will be no high MP '3D' class body this year.

The info suggested that this was what was being tested in the studios we heard about last month, 
(we've read it here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21078.0)
and that elements of it woud appear in the upcoming 7D mk2, but that the real advance would not be seen until next year.

*@CR guy: did you receive any other, supplementing news by sources which were accurate in the past?*


http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d4.html

What could the specs of a 5D4 be in ISOs? "native 51K"? Let's say ISO 25.6k like my ISO 12.8 on the 5D3 today? I just hope in case of the 5D4 they don't raise the MP count but improve the great allround cam significantly in IQ high ISO wise.


----------



## pedro (Jun 22, 2014)

To what extent could this discussion here be kind of foreshadowing what we are going to see sensor-techwise and IQ wise in a 5D4/1Dx2 ? 

Although it is different tech, and a mirrorless body with much less MP as well?
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21463.msg407934;topicseen#new

In relation to these rumored new cams, what year did R+D actually start? 2012? How long are these product development cycles?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'll take one if X II native 52,000ISO = 12800ISO current X.


----------



## pedro (Jun 22, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'll take one if X II native 52,000ISO = 12800ISO current X



Dylan77: What will this mean for the 5D4 in "native" ISO? In nightphotography tests, the 1Dx was recommended without hesitation for ISOs 8k to 12.8k, while the 5D3 was referred to as an ISO 5k cam due to its pixelcount. Can we expect about 3/4 to one stop improvement in high ISO in RAW with the 5D4? I hope Canon will remain with the +/- 22 MP. As I guess, that real improvement in high ISO IQ happens along with improved sensor tech and same MP count, otherwise we'd endup with an "evolutionary" new body only.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 22, 2014)

pedro said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take one if X II native 52,000ISO = 12800ISO current X
> ...



If Canon can implement these into X2:
1. All 61 AF points = double & dual cross
2. Slightly higher MP(20MP)
3. RAW, 25K ISO = 12K ISO current X
4. keep 12-14fps RAW
5. Add little more DR to the "NEW" rumor sensor. I'm going to get nailed for this 

I might be in the minority here, but these might help current X owners to upgrade. Current X is really solid.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 22, 2014)

1DX2? That would be a stupid name (assuming my recollection is correct that the X was to recognize the 10th anniversary of the 1D).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 22, 2014)

pedro said:


> Over at NL I just read:
> 21st Both the 5D4 and 1D X mk2 are to be announced January/February of next year, we're told (thanks).
> The 1D X mk2 will be announced first (potentially late this year), but will ship later.
> Both will incorporate significant advances in sensor design, which mean that there will be no high MP '3D' class body this year.
> ...



Geez, do I have to keep doing this? Over at NL, they once, quoted, "The 1Ds Mark IV will be announced this year..." I think that was back in 2011. 

How did that pan out for everyone?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 22, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> 1DX2? That would be a stupid name (assuming my recollection is correct that the X was to recognize the 10th anniversary of the 1D).


Actually, since we now have a G1 X II, the precedent is already set. In any event, I doubt very much if a name for the next 1 series body is set, and any specifications are merely paper goals.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > In any event, I doubt very much if a name for the next 1 series body is set, and any specifications are merely paper goals.
> ...


agreed... and it's a safe bet that the design teams are already over a year into the 7D3 and that the 5D5 and 1DX3 teams are already started... I can't see the project taking less than 5 years.


----------



## mkabi (Jun 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



And, Merlin is telling them what will be useful in 5 years as well as what the competition is planning. Or better yet, Tom Cruise is an agent of Canon (cue MI theme music), covertly breaking into both Sony & Nikon camps so that Canon can stay 2 steps ahead of the competition.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2014)

I just bought my 1DX a few months ago, but I'd upgrade to the 1DX MkII if it has the following type of enhancements (in order of importance to me):

* 22+ MP sensor with improved Dynamic Range
* GPS & Wifi
* I'd like the body to be slightly smaller and to shed 200g in weight
* 1 stop ISO improvement in RAW across the entire ISO range
* 70d Dual Pixel autofocus for video 
* Backlit buttons for low light shooting
* 3.5" OLED screen with better visibility in sunlight


----------



## Hannes (Jun 23, 2014)

Gino said:


> * 3.5" OLED screen with better visibility in sunlight



OLED screens are actually worse in sunlight as they can't have as much backlight as a traditional LCD screen.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

dilbert said:
 

> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > In any event, I doubt very much if a name for the next 1 series body is set, and any specifications are merely paper goals.
> ...


Yes, model names are more of a sales department sort of thing. Products may have a working name, but its easy to change up until the announcement. Specifications are also fluid. Hardware must be firmed up early, because of lead times, but firmware can be changed even after a announcement. That's why specifications are not locked in concrete. I've worked 30 years in the business, and know well how things work. Technology is changing rapidly, and camera makers do not firm up specifications 4 or even two years in advance, they are goals to work toward as much as anything.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 23, 2014)

mkabi said:


> And, Merlin is telling them what will be useful in 5 years as well as what the competition is planning. Or better yet, Tom Cruise is an agent of Canon (cue MI theme music), covertly breaking into both Sony & Nikon camps so that Canon can stay 2 steps ahead of the competition.


It is a very safe bet that Canon, Nikon, and Sony are spying on each other. Industrial espionage is a big thing.

Three kilometers down the road from where I work is the Nortel campus. After the company failed and a new buyer was found for the buildings, they started to renovate. The bugs found in the place are a who's who of telecom companies and governments.


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2014)

Hannes said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > * 3.5" OLED screen with better visibility in sunlight
> ...



Are you sure about that??? The Galaxy s5 has an OLED display and it looks better than my iPhone. 

Regardless of what technology Canon uses for the next generation screen, I would like it to be easier to view the photos on sunny days.

Thanks


----------



## RGF (Jun 23, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



1. Like to cross points on the power points. Expand the focus area.
2. 24 MP
3. Not just 1 stop improvement in S/N, but 3-4 stops.
4. Agree
5. More than a little. 4 stops.

Total programmable buttons. Canon made a major step with the 1Dx but I would like see them take it all the way.

Also either 1D-series body with APS-H (1.3 crop) or APS-C (1.6 crop) sensor with 24 MP. Realize that S/N would drop but hopefully Canon can keep the ergonomics the same and DR similar.


----------



## tron (Jun 23, 2014)

RGF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > pedro said:
> ...


OK My turn 

So 5D4:

Same 22Mp 
All 61 AF points = double & dual cross
RAW, 25K ISO = 6K ISO current X  
Increase to 7-8 fps RAW
Add ALOT DR to the "NEW" rumor sensor  
Configurable Minimum Shutter up to 1/8000 at Av, Auto ISO Mode (Just Like 1Dx)
Exposure Compensation at Manual, Auto ISO Mode (Just Like 1Dx)


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> 1DX2? That would be a stupid name (assuming my recollection is correct that the X was to recognize the 10th anniversary of the 1D).



And/or crossover between 1Ds and 1D4 lines = 1Dx


----------



## Hannes (Jun 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > Gino said:
> ...



Yup, my Samsung Note 3 uses an OLED as well. If you are in a reasonably lit place the OLED screen will have an advantage due to the infinite contrast as a black pixel will be truly black on account of the light for that pixel being completely turned off. Since each pixel is emitting light instead of having a light placed behind the screen the current OLED tech can't create as strong a backlight as a traditionally constructed TFT can and because of that has more difficulty when it is really bright. Sadly.


----------

